# My $100 Baby....



## magkelly (Oct 20, 2010)

Yup, it cost me $100 for both, camera and digital lens, and no I'm not kidding. My very first DSLR a little 6MP Pentax wonderkin. Not the K-x I was aiming for, but I couldn't pass it up, not at that price.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 20, 2010)

Major score!!!!!!!!!! Cool...a hundred bones,eh? Sweetness!


----------



## John Mc (Oct 25, 2010)

This is a lovely Dslr,my first,its a lovely camera,miss it sometimes


----------



## supraman215 (Oct 25, 2010)

HA! so much for the upstart costs of digital vs film! Well done!


----------

